# Lycabettus Theatre, Athens Greece, November 2016



## HughieD (Nov 26, 2016)

This place was a bit of a bonus as I stumbled across it by chance. It's called Lycabettus Theatre. The 3,000-seater amphitheater is carved into the north-east corner of Lycabettus Hill. In the past between May and October each year it used to stage a number of open air-concerts...past acts include Chuck Berry, Jerry Lee Lewis, James Brown, Bob Dylan, Gary Moore, Peter Gabriel, Black Sabbath, Nick Cave, Pet Shop Boys, Deep Purple, UB40, Placebo and Radiohead. It's viability was brought sharply into question with the Greek economic crisis and, as a consequence, closed about three years ago. Since then it's been lock-up and left to nature.

When I came across it the light was starting to fade. It was also surrounded by a fence topped off with razor wire. It is also quite exposed so despite spotting a possible entry point I decided not to test out Greek trespass laws. However I got enough external shots to make it worthwhile doing a short report.

Here's the amphitheater in happier days:


LYCABETTUS by HughieDW, on Flickr

And the Google Earth view:


Lycabettus by HughieDW, on Flickr

On with the externals I got.

A fairly well-locked up rear-gate gate:


img8656 by HughieDW, on Flickr

And that razor-wire:


img8653 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Nature starting to take over:


img8661 by HughieDW, on Flickr



img8664 by HughieDW, on Flickr

And all cut into the rock:


img8648 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img8647 by HughieDW, on Flickr

General entrance gate


img8660 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Seats all correct and present still:


img8657 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img8649 by HughieDW, on Flickr

A couple of side-views:


img8655 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img8665 by HughieDW, on Flickr

All left to rust away:


img8651 by HughieDW, on Flickr


----------



## krela (Nov 27, 2016)

Very different!


----------



## HughieD (Nov 27, 2016)

krela said:


> Very different!



Wished I hadn't bottled it and gone in now Krela!

Went to one of the old 2004 Olympic Stadiums and couldn't get in which was a shame. Didn't have time to check the old airport out either.


----------



## flyboys90 (Nov 27, 2016)

Very unusual!Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Sam Haltin (Nov 27, 2016)

Now that's different. It's located in a beautiful area as well.


----------



## Conrad (Nov 27, 2016)

Cool find!


----------



## J_a_t_33 (Nov 27, 2016)

Cool report man


----------



## HughieD (Nov 28, 2016)

Cheers folks. Much appreciated!


----------



## dirge (Nov 28, 2016)

Loved that report, good work.


----------

